# comments on this outdoor kennel



## class3204 (Dec 27, 2009)

E/Z Portable Kennel II For Home or Office-Elite K-9


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I couldn't put one of my dogs in there...unless it was in a vehicle for training days.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

LOL! Portable kennel. Weighs 475 pounds. hahahahaha!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I just looked at the pic, didn't scroll down...that wouldn't go in any training ride I'd drive. Waste of my $$.


----------



## class3204 (Dec 27, 2009)

im not sure if everyone understands the concept. It is an outdoor kennel that if you move can be transported to your new house...it has nothing to do with transporting your dog in a vehicle...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Right, but why pay that price and haul that weight as 'portable'? I'd rather not do either....and would do an x-pen for a young pup or a permanent kennel for an older pup/dog.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yeah, I just don't get it. At that _size_ it's very awkward to move, and at that _weight_ it's heavy enough to require four guys to move. And at that _price_, I'd just build a permanent structure for a third of the price. I don't really see any advantage in that product.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

As long as it would could be broken down easily and shipped, it may work for military families or anyone who moves frequently. Seems kind of small for a GSD though.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Pretty small for anything more than an hour or two. it's more like an oversize crate.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow! That's heavy AND Expensive. Not very big either.

Is that for you to house the K9 at home or at the office?

How long is he going to crated for?

If it's for home, I'd suggest something bigger. 
Maybe something larger with running/ roaming room, especially if the dog is going to be in there for any length of time.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I've seen any number of kennels in that size range for police dogs .. I don't think this is intended for pets..certainly secure containment.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

can you imagine how hot it could get in 90 degree weather??? Be fine in a garage with AC for overnight - but at THAT price?????? wow!

Lee


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

It looks hot, and small IMHO. I understand it's portable, regardless of the fact that it would take several strong men to move it. The kennel we built in our yard is most definitely NOT portable given that the huge posts are cemented in the ground 3 - 3 1/2 feet, and the structure is wood and stock fencing. It's not portable, and will be a PITA to tear down if we move. I highly doubt anyone who buys the property will want a 30 x 18 foot dog kennel in the yard, but who knows! However, for what we spent on it, we've already gotten our moneys worth out of it in only a couple years so we'll just rebuild whereever we go if we ever move.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Living in a hot climate I think it would be too hot for a dog. If you set it up under a shade tree that was really big so it was in the shade all the time it might be an okay temporary shelter in heat. And, I don't live where it ever gets cold but the metal might also be cold in cold weather. I wouldn't make it a home for my dog, but then my dogs always live inside (they are always crate trained). The price is a bit much but if a person moved a lot, like every few months, it might be worth it since rebuilding so often would cost a lot too. I guess you would need a big pick up or flat bed to move it.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I have to agree with Pyrate and Rerun, that aluminum or whatever metal it's made from, will get hot despite the claim that it's insulated. I don't understand how this product and a few other small kennels I've seen, can use the word "run" anywhere in the description. A friend of mine use to take his Rott to work (machine shop), I suppose that could be used to contain your dog safely in the shop for a few hours.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

You can buy kennel panels that you put together and take apart if you move--our Costco has the nice welded wire 5x10 kennels for about $475. Just as portable and a lot less money. Plus you can buy more panels to add on for a larger enclosure.


----------



## class3204 (Dec 27, 2009)

yes you are right...it is meant for a police dog and 90% of the time he will be with me working not in this kennel. when it is extreme heat or cold he will sleep inside.



jocoyn said:


> I've seen any number of kennels in that size range for police dogs .. I don't think this is intended for pets..certainly secure containment.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

It'd be a nice rabbit hutch. 
But for a dog? No. 
And the $$$$ is unreal.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> It'd be a nice rabbit hutch.
> But for a dog? No.
> And the $$$$ is unreal.


I was thinking my sons ferret would love that. We could make quite the habitat for him.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have welded aluminum dog boxes for my truck. They are quite cool and close to $500 each which is a lot less than custom...A friend had to get one for her destructo dog who went through several wire crates. I got them after having a dogs leg go through a wire crate and being thankful it did not get broken.


----------



## class3204 (Dec 27, 2009)

ok....u guys have changed my mind...what do you suggest? how bout L Bar M Ranch Products??


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Since you asked, 

I would suggest building one:









I am currently building two, like these, for $2700 including the concrete, 4x4s, 2x4s, 9-gage wire chain link, 11 gage wire top, and gate panel that is also made with 9 gage wire. 

The inner box I designed and have them built for about $300. I put a $65 house in them and I put a sun screen over the top of the kennel from late spring into fall. I have intact animals, and none have ever broken out of one of these kennels. 

The kennels are 10'x15' x6'high, and the inner box are 4'x8. The dogs love to lay up on top of them. 

They are large enough for the dogs to move freely, keep themselves clean, and have comfortable, clean areas to relax, and water available at all times.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

im not a fan of the kennel. i like the one on the post above me, if you must keep the dog outside.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

what is the goal and what is the dog like. Some dogs can easily climb chain link kennels while others are fine.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

class3204 said:


> ok....u guys have changed my mind...what do you suggest? how bout L Bar M Ranch Products??


They look like they have some nice kennels. I don't use a kennel now, but at my old house I had a set up similar to Selzer. Clean up was easy.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

jocoyn said:


> what is the goal and what is the dog like. Some dogs can easily climb chain link kennels while others are fine.


This is why mine are covered over with wire fencing. I don't have any climbers though. 

Still, you never can tell about the rangy, mangy border collie mix from down the street. Ick! 

I do not like that the kennel is only 4' tall. My dogs stand (on two feet) taller than 4', or well they put their heads right up to mine and I am about 5-7. If you have to go in there to clean it or whatever, you would have to bend way over. 

If you are tall, you might want to consider using concrete blocks on the bottom and then step in, so that the height of the kennel is actually well over six feet. I would if I could justify the cost. At 5-7, I normally have no problem with clearance, but being in the snow belt, we sometimes have packed several inches on the ground. The dogs pack it up pretty good so even if you have 2' fall in a day's time, there is usually not that much build up inside the kennels. But if you add 3-4 inches to my height, and then the 2x4' that go across the top, are a little under the 6' and yes, I smack my head good every winter several times, because I just don't learn to duck properly.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

With a dog that likes to escape I'd not use chain link. Not sure if your dog does or doesn't, but just in case he does, 

http://www.behlencountry.com/index.aspx?ascxid=behlenCatalogProduct&i=125

This is the only thing we've found to keep a determined dog in.
We paid roughly $800 for a 10x10' kennel run.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

msvette2u said:


> With a dog that likes to escape I'd not use chain link. Not sure if your dog does or doesn't, but just in case he does,
> 
> 10' x 10' x 6', Complete Club Kennel - Gray 17141323103
> 
> ...


Chain link is fine if you use 9 guage wire and you use enough of a structure and properly affix it. Trust me, I have a little escape artist, and have had another go through five separate crates, both wire and airline types, and they haven't made a dent in the chain link. 

The 13 gage chain link kennels are a joke, and yes, those are not sufficient. The thing about the welded kennels, welds can fail too. I have an outer fencing around my kennels to keep them from view of the street. Out of sight, out of mind. If kids have access to your dog, then they can do stupid things. So I do not allow any access where they can poke sticks at the dog or anything else. And that fencing is my second line of defense in case I am stupid and forget to latch a gate. 

Since I put the first of these into service about 8 years ago, I have had no problems keeping dogs in, or needing to repair them.


----------

